# Successful year for Gongy



## Fisherman_Brazil (Dec 23, 2008)

Successful year for Gongy


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 24, 2008)

Good job Luke, they are beautiful creatures!


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Dec 24, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> Good job Luke, they are beautiful creatures!


Sure they are, Becky.

This is one of my delight species. But need to thank British and Polish friend first to offer this great opportunity.


----------



## phreeze (Dec 25, 2008)

what species are these out of interest?


----------



## The_Asa (Dec 25, 2008)

phreeze said:


> what species are these out of interest?


Gongylus Gongylodes


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Dec 25, 2008)

out of interest?

Wonder if I use the right wording or ever misunderstanding, as English is really not my mother lauguange.

Really like Gongy very much, that was what I mean. I love this species very much!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 26, 2008)

Yea, I love the way they wiggle all the time, wiggle, wiggle, wiggle.... make me dizzy! :lol:


----------



## dafke14 (Dec 27, 2008)

They have a nice color i have seen them in brown but not in white i think good job.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 27, 2008)

Luke, here are some of my babies! Wiggle, wiggle wiggle....











PS, they are this whitest color when first hatched! then they turn darker usually after their molts.


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Dec 27, 2008)

Wow, happy Gongy.

Yes, they turn into light brown right after few days.


----------



## dafke14 (Dec 28, 2008)

Ok i learned something new again  

Good luck breeding them luke looks like youre doing a good job sofar


----------



## tier (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi

Nice, realy nice. I love the fact now there are some little Gongylus spread all over the worl in these days. Good luck.

regards,

Gongylus Breeding Group


----------

